# splitter   (horizontal vs vertical)



## lazeedan

I have been thinking about buying a splitter. I was looking at the huskee's 22 ton. Today I came across a used (horizontal only) splitter. It looks to be in great shape. It has a 8 horse Briggs (IC). I don't know how many tons. I have never used a vertical splitter.  Those of you that have vertical/ horzontal splitters do you use the vertical often. Basically I want your opinions on if this is a deal breaker. I have used horizontal before and have always been pleased. I think the splitter is worth $450.


----------



## Kong

I want you to know this is my opninion only and others will not agree.  They may very well be better informed than I am, please keep that in mind.  Of course I could the the smartest guy who ever walked too.  Its possible.

My splitter (Huskee 35T) works both ways.  Every splitter I have ever used was able to work both ways.  I have never used a splitter in the horizontal position and doubt very much that I ever will.

Basically I'm lazy and if a round of wood is big enough to split I do not want to pick it up, and indeed why should I if the splitter's design doesn't demand that I do so?  In truth about a third of the wood we split I would be hard pressed to pick up and get on the splitter without help.

This is something I believe, splitters in which the ram pushes the log into the wedge are designed to work in the horizontal position only and are designed for small wood, probably less than 12" in diameter.  On the other hand splitter in which the ram pushes the wedge into the stationary wood are made to be run in the vertical position and are really made where large rounds are contemplated.

The reason I say that is because of how you handel the wood.  First off just to pick it up implies it is light, hence small.  Because the ram pushes the wood clear of the work area you have to presume they are really made for wood requiring a single split.  Even with wings bolted on the sides you're only looking at a 4-way split and that too intails excessive wood handeling from side to side.  By contrast when nibs need to be taken off a large round of wood it is much easier to reposition it under a vertical splitter as splits are made.  So, little wood horizontal is OK, but if the wood is large and particularly if its heavy then vertical is best.  That's my take.


----------



## Shipper50

I had a horizontal only splitter when I was in my 30's and could pick up most wood to put it on the splitter. Some were a little tough, but I got them up there.

Then I bought a Huskee 22 ton that goes both ways when I was 57. I have only used it vertical 1-2 times as most of the wood I buck now is not that big. But its nice to be able to split the big ones without lifting them up.

So my suggestion is, if your young and have a good back now and want to save some money, or buy one that goes both ways and save your back for when you get older.

Shipper


----------



## 'bert

It depends on the size of the rounds as stated above.  If you buy it for $ 450 and decide that you absolutely need one that goes vert, do you think your could sell it and get your investment back?  If so, then buy it and try it.  I built mine, and had the option to build it to tilt, but just could not see using it that way.  I built mine at a height that is perfect for me.  I made it so never hunch over and stand nice and straight while I am using it.  The trees that I have around here for the most part I can lift up to put on the beam, so it works for me.

You get both sides of this one - both are right.  I am sure Dennis will put that pic up of him sitting in front of his (i think he has been splitten that round for at least 2 months - hahahah) :lol:


----------



## Tree farmer

I have a swisher that goes both ways, I have used it little in the vertical position only for really big stuff 24"+.  Personally I find it faster to break up large pieces with a mall that I can throw up on the splitter in the horizontal.  I don't like being bent over or on my knees rolling big rounds around and it is damn slow and ruins the rhythm.  If the price is right I wouldn't quibble about the inflexibility and like someone already mentioned you can always sell it.  good splitting


----------



## Gooserider

I've never used my own splitter horizontal.  My friend has a horizontal only Supersplit, and a H/V hydraulic - given the choice I use the hydraulic in vertical mode only.  The wood we split is almost all small stuff that isn't a challenge to get up onto the splitter, but I just find it easier to sit down and split while reaching over to grab my "pending" wood and throwing the done stuff the other way...  When I'm working with my friend, he keeps pushing my "incoming" pile up to me with his FEL.  When I'm on my own, I have to periodically get up and move more wood into reaching range, or move the splitter to the wood, depending, but either is a nice "motion break" where It feels good just to stand up and do something different for a couple minutes...

Only way I'd consider a horizontal only is if it had a log lift for the big stuff, or I had some other method of getting the rounds to splitter height (some guys work out of their FEL bucket for instance)

Other people don't like using verticals, so it's a definite "different strokes" sort of question.

Gooserider


----------



## blel

I have a Huskee 22. I use it mostly horiz unless rounds are too big to pick up. I find it more comfortable standing on my feet than sitting down hunched over all the time. Bending over to pick up a med size round is not a prob. If I am sitting (vert) it seems that I am always reaching, stretching, getting up, sitting down, etc.


----------



## LLigetfa

I could count on the fingers of one hand how often I used mine vertical.  There has never been a time a round was impossible to lift onto the horizontal table.  I consider lifting rounds part of my exercise program.  I have osteoarthritis in my lower back and sitting aggravates it.  That and my shoulders also cannot tolerate reaching and pulling at odd angles that splitting vertical demands.

I say at the price, you cannot go wrong with the horizontal only unit unless you have lots of really big wood.


----------



## Justin M

My splitter does both, but I use it in the horizontal position 95% of the time.  Using it in the vertical postion hurts my back, so I only use it for the rounds that are too big to lift.


----------



## firefighterjake

When I went looking for a new splitter I wanted one that could go vertical . . . I rarely go vertical as I prefer working standing up (it seems as though I'm always having to reach or get up and roll the wood closer to me when I've split vertically which was a hassle having to stand up, sit down, stand up, sit down, etc.  . . . plus for me I am able to work faster when splitting horizontally) . . . but that said, I have used the vertical mode when splitting the crazy, big wood which is impossible for me to lift up . . . or would put me at risk for a back injury.

So . . . for me having a splitter go vertical was important as I knew some of the wood I would be splitting would be big, heavy wood. If you are 99% certain that the wood you have is small enough to easily lift . . . and (more important for me) the splitter is in good shape and works fine . . . I would say go for it . . . this seems like a pretty decent deal (assuming the splitter is in good shape.)


----------



## Jags

Gorillas walk on all four.  Humans walk bipedal.  Which one are you? :lol: 

There is no right or wrong answer to this question.  It is all personal pref along with your working situation.  I choose horizontal with a log lifter.  I knew that I work with some darn big stuff, but don't like crawling around on the ground.  Seemed to be the best option for ol Jags.  Then I built it to fit me.

$450 doesn't sound too bad for a used splitter in decent shape.  Go for it.  If you find that its not right for you - turn around and sell it.  Doesn't sound like you will get hurt on the transaction.


----------



## Got Wood

Blonde or Brunette? Horizontal and Vertical?

Personally I prefer Blonde .... and vertical (on my Huskee 22 ton)


----------



## lazeedan

Thanks for your thoughts. I picked it up today and it runs good. I split for about an hour and a half. I am happy with it.


----------



## 'bert

Glad to hear it worked out for you, now about the pics??????  Let's see what you got yourself into there.


----------



## FuzzyOne

I've tried the horizontal position a handfull of times and just find it uncomfortable.  Why lift when you can roll?  I use a mechanics seat to sit on with the controls right in front of me.  I have a system where I reach, roll, split and throw.   I guess I'm lazy.....why stand and bend when you can sit?  Heck, the seat even matches my MTD....


----------



## Bigg_Redd

I'm pretty anti-splitter, but I'm REALLY anti horizontal splitter.  Picking up every round and setting in there?  Seriously?  That's as much work as swinging my Fiskars


Fuzzy - Nice splitter.  Now go get a tape measure and your bar dressed.  Love you, Bro.


----------



## Ducati996

LLigetfa said:
			
		

> I could count on the fingers of one hand how often I used mine vertical.  There has never been a time a round was impossible to lift onto the horizontal table.  I consider lifting rounds part of my exercise program.  I have osteoarthritis in my lower back and sitting aggravates it.  That and my shoulders also cannot tolerate reaching and pulling at odd angles that splitting vertical demands.
> 
> I say at the price, you cannot go wrong with the horizontal only unit unless you have lots of really big wood.



I like excerise as much as the next guy, but humping rounds that weigh 400 lbs plus gets old really fast 






Of course your milage may vary


----------



## LLigetfa

I could count on the fingers of one hand how often I had 400 pound rounds.  I'm not that much into weight lifting either.  Some of the bigger rounds that I do armstrong onto the horizontal beam, I move with a P-handle dolly and roll it up the handle of the dolly.


----------



## Ducati996

LLigetfa said:
			
		

> I could count on the fingers of one hand how often I had 400 pound rounds.  I'm not that much into weight lifting either.  Some of the bigger rounds that I do armstrong onto the horizontal beam, I move with a P-handle dolly and roll it up the handle of the dolly.



 I find the best splits come from these which is what I deal with most when the 30 or 50 yrd trucks drop off logs with diameters approaching 36" or more....Im certainly not going to refuse these beauties


----------



## Jamess67

Ducati996 said:
			
		

> LLigetfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could count on the fingers of one hand how often I used mine vertical.  There has never been a time a round was impossible to lift onto the horizontal table.  I consider lifting rounds part of my exercise program.  I have osteoarthritis in my lower back and sitting aggravates it.  That and my shoulders also cannot tolerate reaching and pulling at odd angles that splitting vertical demands.
> 
> I say at the price, you cannot go wrong with the horizontal only unit unless you have lots of really big wood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like excerise as much as the next guy, but humping rounds that weigh 400 lbs plus gets old really fast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course your milage may vary
Click to expand...


Im with these guys. Ill chunk up the 30"+ dia rounds into 4 or 5 chunks vertically then go horizontal and split them down. I have a bad back and cant/wont lift huge rounds or bend/sit and split on the ground. I vary my technique based on what Im doing. Having a bi-directional splitter is much more versatile.


----------



## hornett22

mine is horizontal.  the only time i ever heard or felt my back pop was trying to split a large round vertically.never again. if it;s too big to lift i rip it into peices with the 395 xp or lift it with the tractor.


----------

